# How to use Benbo Tripod



## drdan (Jul 10, 2004)

Well, I got a Benbo Trekker tripod off ebay (with a stroboframe ballhead). So far I find it much harder and more time consuming to use than my 19.98 Walmart tripod. I have not been able to locate any Benbo  user manual online (if such exists). Any tips for speeding up the process?

One big thing is how cumbersome it is to attach to the camera. I finally figured out to loosen the ballhead and grab the stem of the head and rotate to screw it into the camera base. I am used to the small separate piece that has a quick connect attachment to my cheap tripod. I just leave that part screwed into my camera so attaching/detaching from the tripod is a 10 second deal with the cheap tripod. I also have problems with the independent legs going every which way (except where I want them). I see that you can get quick detach brackets for the camera and tripod but they seem expensive and somewhat big and heavy compared to my Sony.

Any tips or links to lessons or a user manual would be appreciated.


----------



## photobug (Jul 10, 2004)

Well, I think the object with the Benbo's is that one shouldn't be in a hurry. 

I think you're going to have to bite the bullet and buy a quick disconnect and use that. Alternately, you could replace the entire ballhead with one that already has a quick disconnect.

Can't help with a user guide. Couldn't find one online anywhere.


----------



## Slowboat (Jul 11, 2004)

The Benbo Trekker is a great macro photographers tripod, it is light and allows one to position it in the most difficult places and terrain. Downside is that it takes time to setup and position.  I think you have found all the secrets to setup, just the single knob to unlock the center column and legs.

Like the previous poster mentioned, you will most likely have to get yourself a quick release system, or replace the Benbo ballhead with a Bogen 486RC2, http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist&A=details&Q=&sku=272449&is=REG, ball head.


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 11, 2004)

I just happen to have the flyer that came with mine. I am finding the one that I have difficult to set up as well. I put a Bogen ball head on mine with a quick release. At least putting the camera on it is easy. he he Anyways, from what I have heard, they are great once you figure them out. 

Here is the brief info that is printed on the flyer. Sorry - they provided no diagrams. 

Setting up all models
To set up the tripod for use in a conventional manner, hold the tripod in one hand with the center column towrds you. Extend each leg by loosening the leg knob by half a turn and re-tighten it when the leg is fully extended. Loosen the main locking handle, hold the two outer legs (One in each hand) close to the main joint. With the foot of the central leg placed on the ground, swing the two outer legs back towards you and place their feet in contact with the ground. Then adjust the angle of the center column to the upright position and tighten the main lever. The tripod is then set up conventionally.

Now familiarise yourself with the many positions that the tripod can be adjusted to by unlocking the handle and swinging the center column to various angles.

The tripod can be used at very low level if the legs are closed right down and the center column positioned in a horizontal or near horizonal position.

Once the camera has been fitted, always grip the center column just below the camera before loosending the main locking lever. When the tripod is used in some positions, loosening the locking lever without first steadying the center column could result in camera damage.

Hope this helps.


----------



## drdan (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks everybody. Those instructions will get me started. At least I know there is not some simple trick to it that I was missing. The quick release head that you have there looks pretty good and less cumbersome than what I saw. 

BTW, you can't put a comma directly after a link. It will prevent it from working.


----------



## Slowboat (Jul 11, 2004)

Those darn commas   Thanks for the head up..


----------



## drdan (Jul 11, 2004)




----------

